# Portable chargers



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

I have an iphone and ipad. Can anyone suggest a portable charger that they like.
Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Kezarkid,

I'm going to move this to the forum where our iDevice folks hang out!

What kind of portable charger--a portable battery?

Betsy


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Ditto on what Betsy said.  Are we talking a cable, wall plug, or portable battery?


----------



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

Portable battery so that when I am out and phone is getting low I can recharge it..
thanks


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've used an earlier version of this for several years:

http://www.amazon.com/Anker-13000mAh-Capacity-Portable-Technology/dp/B00BQ5KHJW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1432792593&sr=8-1&keywords=anker+battery+pack

Mine will charge my iPhone 6 from the low battery notification to over 90% in less than an hour (while the iPhone is being used).

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Mike; the one I use is no longer available.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I keep one of these lipstick-sized packs in my purse.


----------

